# Body Roll



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

I need some quick advice.
I have noticed that going into curves at high speeds makes the body roll over something wicked. No problem during my daily drive, but pretty disturbing when I am pushing around a hundred and the car feels like it could go over.
Any suggestions for reducing this?


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Sway bars, shocks, lowered, lower profile tires. Just as a start.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Chief D said:


> I need some quick advice.
> I have noticed that going into curves at high speeds makes the body roll over something wicked. No problem during my daily drive, but pretty disturbing when I am pushing around a hundred and the car feels like it could go over.
> Any suggestions for reducing this?


I don't mean to be smart...... but why don't you try slowing down? I lost a friend once because of his need for speed. He almost took a family with him.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTO judge said:


> I don't mean to be smart...... but why don't you try slowing down? I lost a friend once because of his need for speed. He almost took a family with him.


Not a problem here...if you make statements like that about a _performance_ car very few people will consider you "smart."

Please.

Chief, at the very minimum install polyurethane bushings and Hotchkis sway bars. If you can swing it, upgrade your struts as well. The difference is incredible.


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

That's what I needed to know.
Thanks


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Not a problem here...if you make statements like that about a _performance_ car very few people will consider you "smart."
> 
> Please.
> 
> Chief, at the very minimum install *polyurethane bushings* and Hotchkis sway bars. If you can swing it, upgrade your struts as well. The difference is incredible.


What kind of bushing do you recommend?


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

djray77 said:


> What kind of bushing do you recommend?


Thunder Racing has pretty much everything you need.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Are these a good brand to go with? Theres so many different brands can Polyurethane be that different?


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

k1200lt said:


> Thunder Racing has pretty much everything you need.


Super link.
Thanks for posting. I will hit up the plastic and order some of their gear.:cheers


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

you can also change out the rear differential cover and go with the Harrop. I noticed the same thing and changed mine out, made a hell of a difference on what is otherwise a stock GTO. I run my car as VIR and Summit Point every once in a while were im taking high speed turns. It made the ride more comfortable on road trips and much more stable on the track.


----------

